# Moving to Singapore with toddler and newborn



## lenasuyi (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi,

Is there a chat forum tailored for mums with toddlers and/or newborns?

Our family is moving to Singapore from Australia in March for 6 months, staying in central Singapore. I'd like to ask some questions of the ex-pat mummy network including how to find some toddler playgroups to link up with. 

I tried linking up with the Singapore Active Toddler Playgroup through Meetup.com but haven't been granted membership as yet. I also joined the ANZA Playgroup Facebook Page but the notification on this page says that meet ups have been put on hold until a new venue can be found. 

Can anyone recommend some friendly toddler playgroups, ideally that consist of ex-pat as well as Singaporean mums? And also if there is a chat forum specifically for ex-pat mums with pre-school kids?

Lena


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You could always start a thread on this forum and perhaps connect with new expats and mums that have recently moved to Singapore.

Recommendations on competing forums are not allowed however so I'd like to remind any member that contributes to this thread to please PM the OP if you do have any such related suggestions.

Thank you!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lenasuyi said:


> Can anyone recommend some friendly toddler playgroups, ideally that consist of ex-pat as well as Singaporean mums? And also if there is a chat forum specifically for ex-pat mums with pre-school kids?
> 
> Lena


There are forums in Singapore purely catering to mums and mums to be, including ideas for parties, baby sale, warehouse sales et al.

Google for sgmummy or mummysg. I forgot the exact name. I hope that's not taken as a violation by the admins  

They have very active mummies, both locals and expats alike. And only mummy stuff, nothing else happens there.

Alternatively, if you have PM, I can link you with some Australians attached to Telstra, and are active in the Australia stuff, including the recently concluded SG50 mass Aussie Barbecue!!

Welcome to Singapore.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lenasuyi said:


> Can anyone recommend some friendly toddler playgroups, ideally that consist of ex-pat as well as Singaporean mums? And also if there is a chat forum specifically for ex-pat mums with pre-school kids?
> 
> Lena


You do not have PM so I can't send the contacts of the Aussie group.  

You need to clock 4 or 5 posts to get PM I guess.


----------



## lenasuyi (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks heaps SimonSays, appreciate your assistance. If you give me your email address I can contact you that way. I'm not able to put my email address up until I've done 5 or more posts.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lenasuyi said:


> Thanks heaps SimonSays, appreciate your assistance. If you give me your email address I can contact you that way. I'm not able to put my email address up until I've done 5 or more posts.


I can't and wont and not allowed to post email addresses here in this forum  It's against forum rules.

Clock few posts and get the PM Facility.


----------



## lenasuyi (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok, I assume this is counted as one more post...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lenasuyi said:


> Ok, I assume this is counted as one more post...


What Sicomsays is correct. After 5 posts you may post links but only if the information whatever it might be) has been requested by someone else.
However, personal contact numbers and email address are prohibited.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## lenasuyi (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok, thanks Jet.


----------



## lenasuyi (Feb 25, 2016)

simonsays said:


> You do not have PM so I can't send the contacts of the Aussie group.
> 
> You need to clock 4 or 5 posts to get PM I guess.


*****************************************************************
Hi Simonsays,

I think I have done more than 5 posts now so can you try to PM me again pls?

Lena


----------

